# Visualisierung der Julia-Menge / Fraktale



## Ark (25. Jun 2008)

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich versuche gerade, die Julia-Menge mit f(z) = z² + c zu visualisieren, wie es z.B. hier gemacht wird. Allerdings verstehe ich einige Sachen dabei nicht:

1. Was geben mir die Koordinaten an? Gibt die Horizontale den Realteil und die Senkrechte den Imaginärteil von z an, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?
2. Wie kommt die Farbe zustande? Oder besser gefragt: Von welchem Wert hängt die Farbe ab? In dem Zusammenhang habe ich was von einer Anzahl an Iterationen gehört, aber was genau damit gemeint ist, weiß ich nicht.
3. Spielen noch andere Parameter eine Rolle?

Vielen Dank schon mal. 

Ark


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jun 2008)

1. Ja
2. Wenn man diese Berechnung Zn = Zn-1 + C durchführt, kommt da ja eine Zahlenfolge
Z0, Z1, Z2 ... raus. Dabei ist Z0 eben gerade "der Punkt in der Zahlenebene, für den man gerade rechnet" (d.h. sein Real/Imaginärteil sind seine Koordinaten). Die Folge der Beträge von Z0...Zn steigt ständig an. Wenn der Betrag größer als 2 wird, bricht man die Iteration ab, und merkt sich, wie viele Iterationen man gebraucht hat. Andernfalls bricht man nach einer maximalen Anzahl von Iterationen ab. Man bekommt also für jeden Punkt der Ebene eine Anzahl von Iterationen. Und diese Zahl zwischen 0 und maxIterations wird auf eine Farbskala abgebildet.
3. Das C - was in jeder Iteration pauschal dazugerechnet wird.


----------



## Ark (26. Jun 2008)

Wunderbar erklärt! Danke vielmals.  Es funktioniert. =)

Ark


----------

